# Stats & Facts - Volume 14



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA is taking a break this week before moving on to Arkansas for the playing of the Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Presented by P&G. That tournament will mark the halfway point in the season. 

I think now is a good time to look at some of the key statistics and notes covering the first 13 tournaments: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Stats & Facts - Volume 14


----------

